# Enduro Rennen 2013 - Wer fährt wohin?



## Surfjunk (2. Dezember 2012)

Freunde des gepflegten Bergbefahrens. 

Einige von uns waren ja schon in 2012 bei Enduro Rennen als Teilnehmer dabei. 

Ich wÃ¼rde gerne in 2013 auch bei 1-2 Rennen starten. 

Lasst uns doch hier mal festhalten wer wann wohin fÃ¤hrt. 
Da lassen sich vielleicht Teams und Fahrgemeinschaften draus bilden. 

Hier mal geklaut aus dem Enduro Thread was diese Jahr so geht. 

_April:
27.04. Enduro Series Treuchtlingen (Enduro)

Mai17-20.5.2013 - Dirtmasters Winterberg, Termin noch nicht bestÃ¤tigt)

Juni:
7.-9. Trailtrophy Latsch, SÃ¼dtirol (Enduro, 3 Tage)
22.06. Mad East Enduro Altenberg/Geising (Enduro)

Juli:
12.-14. Megavalanche Alpe d'Huez (Marathon DH)
19.-21. Mountain of Hell Les 2 Alpes (Marathon DH)
27./28.7. Kronplatz Enduro (Enduro)
16.-20. TransEnduro Grenoble-Turin (Enduro, 5 Tage)

August:
09.-11.08.: Bike Attack Lenzerheide (Marathon Downhill)
18.-23.: Trans Savoie (6 Tages Enduro) - http://www.trans-savoie.com/

September:
13.-15.09.: Trail Trophy Lenzerheide (Enduro, 3 Tage)
28.09.-05.10.: Trans Provence (Enduro, 7 Tage)


Ireland Gravity Enduro: http://www.gravityenduro.ie/
Round 1 - 20th/21st April, Carrick, Co. Wicklow 
Round 2 - 18th/19th May, Ballyhoura, Co. Limerick 
Round 3 â 15th/16th June, Ticknock, Co. Dublin 
Series Championships â 10th/11th August, Ballinastoe, Co. Wicklow 
Round 4 - 7th/8th September, Djouce, Co. Wicklow_

Ich interessiere mich zur Zeit fÃ¼r die 

Trailtrophy in Latsch 7-9.6.2013
Kronplatz Enduro 27-28.8.2012
Trailtrophy Lenzerheide 13-15.9.2012

Was wollt ihr diese Jahr mitfahren?


----------



## JENSeits (2. Dezember 2012)

Das Jahr kann ich noch nicht planen, ich denke aber zum Dirtmasters in Wibe werde ich mitm Wohnwagen anreisen und auch an dem Rennen teilnehmen.

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (3. Dezember 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das Jahr kann ich noch nicht planen, ich denke aber zum Dirtmasters in Wibe werde ich mitm Wohnwagen anreisen und auch an dem Rennen teilnehmen.
> 
> LG Jens



Moin. 

Gibt wohl noch keinen konkreten Termin für 2013. 
Angesetzt ist wohl 17-20.5.2013 aber leider noch nicht bestätigt. 
War das das Rennen wo du und Jörg letztes Jahr auch schon mitgefahren seit?
ist das ein DH Rennen oder ein Enduro Rennen?


----------



## crossboss (3. Dezember 2012)

Ja und nein, Orkan, denn dies Jahr gibt es nur *Dirtmasters* ohne Spezialized Enduro Challenge, hab ich irgendwo gelesen. Die werden aber wieder ein eigenes Enduro Event machen, wie die anderen Jahre ohne Spezialized.   War auch toll. 
WIBE fährt meine ganze Family wieder mit dem WOMO mit . Bettina wird sicher auch starten wollen.  Bin 2013 schon da 4. Mal mit dabei! War immer geil da,selbst beim zuschauen.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Dezember 2012)

Ja das war es. Nen paar Eindrücke der Bergabstrecken gibts in einem Video von mir. Falls Interesse besteht, hier entlang.
Mal sehen wie es 2013 so ausschaut.

LG Jens


----------



## nippelspanner (3. Dezember 2012)

Enduro hier, Enduro da....
Das ist doch schon wieder eine einzige Marketingkacke!
War wirklich eine super gute Idee wieder den gemeinsamen Spirit in die Bike Szene zu bringen.
Und jetzt?
Die Bike-Bravos, Event Agenturen und die Industrie springen auf den Zug auf und schreiben/hypen den Trend zu Tode!
Mann, mann, mann was kotzt mich DAS schon wieder an...!!! :kotz:


----------



## JENSeits (3. Dezember 2012)

Aber immerhin können wir noch Radfahren gehen Björn


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Dezember 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Enduro hier, Enduro da....
> Mann, mann, mann was kotzt mich DAS schon wieder an...!!! :kotz:



Ich finde eher bescheiden das sich die ganze abgehalfterten DH Profis dort jetzt einfinden. 
Nicht das ich mir Siegeschancen ausgerechnet hatte. 
Aber der Funfaktor sinkt doch gewaltig wenn dort Voll-Gesponserte-Markenteams mit Profifahrern anrücken. 

Mir geht es in erste Line um geile Trails in Verbindung mit ner fetten Party drumrum. 
Was der Markt macht ist mir eigentlich Latte. 
Ich hatte mein Enduro schon vor dem Hype!


----------



## crossboss (4. Dezember 2012)

Genau das ist dann das baldige  Ende von *Woodstockenduroflair*



nippelspanner schrieb:


> Enduro hier, Enduro da....
> Das ist doch schon wieder eine einzige Marketingkacke!
> War wirklich eine super gute Idee wieder den gemeinsamen Spirit in die Bike Szene zu bringen.
> Und jetzt?
> ...


----------



## exto (4. Dezember 2012)

Der Meinung kann ich mich mal anschließen.

Wir sind doch hier n Haufen Leute. Vielleicht kriegen wir's ja gemeinsam hin, ein eigenes, kleines "Underground-Event" auf die Beine zu stellen. Davon gab's in den letzten beiden Jahren in einem benachbarten, kleinen Höhenzug am Rande der Norddeutschen Tiefebene bereits drei. Mit bescheidenen Mitteln, Fun, Grillfleisch und Bier. Ich denke, das dürfte dem, was Björn meinte schon eher entsprechen. 
Vielleicht kann man ja sogar mit den Südschweden da oben sowas wie ne Minni-Serie hinkriegen. Mir würd sowas gefallen. 
Selbstgemacht schmeckt doch immer am besten 

A propos selbstgemacht: Im März wird's was selbstgemachtes in Sachen Bike und Bier in Bad Oeynhausen geben. Ich liege in den letzten Verhandlungszügen, dann gibt's Näheres


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. Dezember 2012)

Bei so einer Veranstaltung  wäre ich glatt dabei. Klingt gut die Idee von Exto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (4. Dezember 2012)

Sowas könnten wir doch auf Höhe Bad Oyenhausen gut machen. 
Schöne Tour mit Wertung am schnellen Peter und Krause Buche oder bei Kiwi. 
Uphill Wertung das Stück zur Kreutzkirche. 
Und ansonsten Wertungen je nach Gusto auf dem alten Kammweg. 

Möglichkeiten hätten wir genug im Wiehen. 

Trotzdem finde ich wo anders mal hinzufahren schon sehr reizvoll.


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin.
Da wäre ich auch dabei.
Unsere Strecke wäre 'ne super Wertungspassage. Von oben bis unten sind es gute 1 bis 1,2km.
 @exto:
Erzähl' mal bitte genauer.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## exto (5. Dezember 2012)

Hat eher nix mit fahren zu tun, sondern mehr mit dem Drumrum. Ich will aber Orkans Thread nicht vollspammen.
Ich denke, am Wochenende ist alles unter Dach und Fach, dann gibt's ne Ankündigung hier.


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2012)

Ne wilde Mini Serie wär geil, auch wenn ich die meisten der Wiehenstrecken und Porta kaum kenne. Der Deister würde sich aber mit 5-6 Trail Wertungen aufdrängen. Das wär der Hammer.


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Dezember 2012)

Dort gibt es sowas über die Deisterfreun.de schon einmal pro Jahr.


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2012)

stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (5. Dezember 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Hat eher nix mit fahren zu tun....



Ich weiß es, ich weiß es... *freu*
Exto (selbsternannter Bike-Oppa) hat seine Rente durch und will darauf einen ausgeben!


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Dezember 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich weiß es, ich weiß es... *freu*
> Exto (selbsternannter Bike-Oppa) hat seine Rente durch und will darauf einen ausgeben!


----------



## exto (5. Dezember 2012)

Is klar, Orkan, dass sich so'n Jungspund königlich über das Gelästere amüsiert 

Mal im Ernst:

Hab' grad das ok für die Veranstaltung bekommen. Am Wochenende (vorher komme ich nicht dazu, weil's bis zur Rente eben doch noch dauert), gibt's ausführliche Infos hier im Forum. Kleiner Teaser (exclusiv für euch) vorweg:

Samstag, 16.03.13 Bad Oyenhausen (Druckerei-Begegnungszentrum) BBB (Bike-Börse-Bad Oeynhausen). Flohmarkt rund um's Bike, Bratwurst, billiges Bier und genug Gelegenheit, Biker aus der Region zu treffen und "Kettenöl" zu quatschen...

Wie gesagt: Später mehr...


----------

